# Do you guys have any DP/DR art?



## Salem

I'm currently doing a small project in school about DP/DR and was thinking that for the presentation I want to include some pictures to make people more interested. Since DP and DR are quite common experiences I want those who have experienced it to be able to relate. So, do you know of any art depicting DP/DR that is free to use? Or if any of you draw/do photography/other and would be okay with me using your work that would be nice. I'm interested in anything, including your note book doodles!


----------



## Ezio

Try to enter the chat


----------



## Surfingisfun001

Here is some art I have done











I didn't do this one but someone from this site did...


----------



## Ningen

surfingisfun001 said:


> Here is some art I have done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't do this one but someone from this site did...


Very nice.


----------



## Surfingisfun001

Thanks


----------



## Guest

awesome!


----------



## Ezio

surfingisfun001 said:


> Here is some art I have done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't do this one but someone from this site did...


Great job


----------



## Salem

surfingisfun001 said:


> Here is some art I have done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't do this one but someone from this site did...


Those are really nice! Would you be okay with me using them? And if so, do you have any bigger versions of them? I especially like the first and third one!


----------



## tomenko

love them.

Is the first one a reinterpretation of Steinberg book's cover?

thumbs up for your art surfing!


----------



## Surfingisfun001

Salem said:


> Those are really nice! Would you be okay with me using them? And if so, do you have any bigger versions of them? I especially like the first and third one!


Yeah go for it. These are the only pics I have.


----------



## Surfingisfun001

tomenko said:


> love them.
> 
> Is the first one a reinterpretation of Steinberg book's cover?
> 
> thumbs up for your art surfing!


Yes it is.

Thanks everyone for the comments.


----------



## Salem

surfingisfun001 said:


> Yeah go for it. These are the only pics I have.


Thank you!


----------



## truffle

These look great. I love the way you express your feeling. Even going to street art. Keep all aspects of your art going. Street art has always been very satisfying to me - you can get your message to different kinds of people, that are even more different than the ones who can view here online. ¡muy bueno!


----------



## Surfingisfun001

truffle said:


> These look great. I love the way you express your feeling. Even going to street art. Keep all aspects of your art going. Street art has always been very satisfying to me - you can get your message to different kinds of people, that are even more different than the ones who can view here online. ¡muy bueno!


Thanks! True words.


----------



## Millie

These are all images I've taken that deal with my anxiety, and helped bring me around to the idea that I was suffering for DP/DR. It was when I named one of them "Dissociation" after the visual effects I feel when it's happening that I looked further into DP/DR. Some of them are meant to be indicative of the visual effects of it all, some of the feeling you get when you look or people look at you, some are meant to represent the noise/pressure around your mind. It's all about anxiety though.


----------



## mvr

surfingisfun001 said:


> Here is some art I have done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't do this one but someone from this site did...


I really love it. It's pretty awesome


----------



## JonHoOfficial

I think this is something you'll love. This is a visual art video that me and a few other classmates made for school on telling the story of an individual who has been through depersonalization and derealization in a form of art.


----------



## RaF

surfingisfun001 said:


> Here is some art I have done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't do this one but someone from this site did...


Hey there ! It's been a while but may you re-upload those ?


----------



## ReiTheySay

surfingisfun001 said:


> Here is some art I have done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't do this one but someone from this site did...


This is amazing! I've seen every art there is about DP/DR on pinterest (the only place I look) so was nice to see some art new to me and that feel... real.


----------



## zoe20

Love the art work and the photography!


----------

